# Parking Burnham on Sea



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

looking for advice of where to park in burnham fairly central taking elderly mum camper 7mts (not overnight) cheers


----------



## robjk (Sep 27, 2010)

car park along side morrisons on marine drive ( not store car park ) pay and display It is possible to back into space and overhang the grass. I have stayed there a few times I think it was about £4 for 24 hours.

Rob


----------



## helper (May 3, 2011)

Hi 

You can park in the car park as mentioned but there is dedicated motorhome parking provided towards the right hand corner as you enter from the seafront side, sorry but I am not sure of costs, there is usually a number of motorhomes parked there.  

hope this helps

nick


----------



## beaty (Feb 5, 2011)

Morrisons in Burnham (opposite sea front) have spaces for motor homes. Don't know if there is a time limit. hope that helps.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Morrisons have around 20 motorhome bays if you can find a slot. The entire seafront seems to indicate a limit of 5 metres (from memory).


----------



## Trident1963 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Burnham on Sea*

There are a number of motorhome parking places in Pier Street car park (right next to the main esplanade/by the town and Morrison's). The major block are to the south, and some to the north/rear where the coaches park. There are also some further spaces next to the yacht club, which is to the far south of the main esplanade.

Local regulations allow vehicles up to 10M to park, but there is NO overnight parking, despite a 2013 request by the Motor Carvanners Club.

In August 2014, new private parking attendants were appointed by Sedgmoor District Council, assisted in enforcement by both CCTV and the local Neighbourhood Watch scheme. The reason for this is simply that a number of local criminal incidents and littering have become associated with these motorhome parking places being used overnight. The fine is £40/night, and due to CCTV evidence the enforcement is enabled 24/7, and now outsourced to a third party to those who think they can avoid by leaving before 08:00 the following day


----------

